# 05 Team Pro



## Clobber (Sep 28, 2009)

Thought I was going to get a new 08' Roubaix RC, but instead settled on a used 05' Team Pro. Have not ridden it yet & have to travel 2.5 to 3 hours to get it. It is a size smaller than the Roubaix. Any insight on this bike? The standover is not too different & I plan to add a longer stem. Too good of a deal to pass up.


----------

